# I finally throw in the towel after 6000 rides I quit



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

After 6000 rides and low rates and a broken down car I finally cut my losses I quit


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Uberpoordriver said:


> After 6000 rides and low rates and a broken down car I finally cut my losses I quit


To bad it took a broken down car to reach that conclusion. I hope the best for you in your future endeavors.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Reality always wins in the end. In the pay structures for TNC driving currently the only winning move is not to play.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Uberpoordriver said:


> After 6000 rides and low rates and a broken down car I finally cut my losses I quit


If your car were still operable, would you have quit ???? 

It's amazing what we are willing to give up to a company that gives a crap about us. Welcome to the Former Uber Drivers Club !!!!


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Work the guarantees and cause them a net loss by doing the bare minimum. That is the only way to come out ahead.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

after doing taxes im out too


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

I quit months ago and thought it was too much work for a few bucks. I got a part time job that has health insurance and 401k. Plus the company is employee owned.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

how could people quit such a warm loving job, from 3 bucks a mile to 30 cents, 30 cents is too much!!!!! lets go for 1 cent a mile!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> how could people quit such a warm loving job, from 3 bucks a mile to 30 cents, 30 cents is too much!!!!! lets go for 1 cent a mile!!!!!!!!!!


You probably say this as a joke but I'm sure even at 1 cent ppl would still drive. Cause now and days ppl want easy money. Just sit on their fat asses and just drive. Thank goodness I got me recently an $80,000 job. I'll keep my uber alive just incase my mother in law shows up to visit lol


----------

